# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  أجر موت الجنين والولد والصبر واحتسابه عند الله

## فتاة ليبيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أن كل مصيبة تصيب الإنسان في هذه الدنيا الفانية ويحتسبها فله أجر عظيم وهذا البلاء مكتوب عليه 

عند الله ؛؛لكي يعلمنا خالقنا العظيم أن لانحزن على مافات ولانفرح بماعندنا لأن كل مافي هذه الدنيا 

فان والمؤمن يجب أن يصبر ويحتسب لكي ينال رضا الله جل شأنه في الدنيا والآخرة 

قال الله تعالى :-

( مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ 

(22) لِكَيْ لَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آَتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ (23) الحديد 

وعلمنا الله جل شأنه ماذا نقول إذأ بلينا بالمصائب مانقول 

قال الله تعالى :-

(إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) البقرة 

وقد أخبرنا الله العظيم أنه يحب الصابرين ..

قال الله تعالى :-

(وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ (146) آل عمران

ومن بعض أنواع هذه الإبتلاءات 

موت فلذات الأكباد أو السقط ومن أبتلي من هذا النوع وصبروأحتسب فله الجنة ...الجنة ...الجنة

فضل من مات له أولاد صغار :-

أولا :-

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-

(مامن مسلم يموت له ثلاثة من الولد لم يبلغوا الحنث إلا أدخله الله الجنة بفضل رحمته إياهم .)رواه البخاري 


ثانيا :-

(وعن أبي حسان رضي الله عنه قال لأبي هريرة : إنه قد مات لي ابنان ، فما أنت محدثي عن رسول 

الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديث يطيب أنفسنا عن موتانا ، قال نعم ، صغارهم دعاميص ،

الجنة ، يتلقى أحدهم أباه - أو قال أبويه - فيأخذ بثوبه - أو قال بيديه - كما آخذ أنا بصفة ثوبك هذا ، فلا 

يتنافى - أو قال ينتهي - حتى يدخله الله وأباه الجنة ) رواه مسلم رقم 2635 

الدعاميص :- بفتح الدال : جمع دعموص بقسمها بضمهما : وهي دويبة صغيرة يضرب لونها إلى 

السواد تكون في الغدران إذا أنشقت ، شبه الطفل بها في الجنة لصغره ، وسرعة حركته وكثرة ذهابه 

في الجنة حيث يشاء لايمتنع من بيت فيها ولاموضع 

ثالثا :-

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-

( عن معاذ رضي الله عنه قال :- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-

(مامن مسلمين يتوفي لهما ثلاثة من الولد إلا أدخلهما الله الجنة بفضل رحمته إياهما ، وقالوا : 

يارسول الله ، أو أثنان ؟ قال : أو اثنان .قالوا أو واحدا ؟ قال أواحدا ، ثم قال : ( والذي نفسي بيده إن 

السقط ليجر أمه بسرره إلى الجنة إذا أحتسبته ) رواه أحمد 241/5 

السرر : هو ماتقطعه القابلة ومابقي بعد القطع فهو السرة .

رابعا :-

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-

( عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه يقول ( من كان له فرطان من 

أمتي ، أدخله الله بهما الجنة ، فقالت عائشة ، فمن كان له فرط ؟ فقال : 

ومن كان له فرط ياموفقة ، قالت : فمن لم يكن له فرط من أمتك ؟ قال فأنا فرط أمتي ، لن يصابوا 

بمثلي ) رواه الترمذي 

الفرط : هو الذي لم يدرك من الأولاد الذكور والإناث ، وجمعه أفراط .

خامسا :- 

عن أبوموسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :-

(إذا مات ولد لعبد ، قال الله عز وجل لملائكته : قبضتم ولد عبدي ؟ فيقولون : نعم ، فيقول : قبضتم 

ثمرة فوائده ؟ فيقولون نعم ، فيقول : ماذا قال عبدي ؟ فيقولون : حمدك واسترجع ، فيقول : ابنوا 

لعبدي بيتا في الجنة ، وسموه بيت الحمد )) 

رواه الترمذي .


اللهم أجعلنا جميعا من الصابرين الصبر الحسن والمحتسبين ورزقنا يالله بفضلك ومنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 

هذا ونفع الله به ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 

اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## عينآويه 7

اللهم أجعلنا جميعا من الصابرين الصبر الحسن والمحتسبين ورزقنا يالله بفضلك ومنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
........... اللهم آمييييييييييييييين .........



جزيتي الجنة على الطرح

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

اللهم امين

----------


## همس البنفسج

الحمد لله علي كل شي اللهم ارزقنا الجنه من غير حساب

----------


## Diamonds

نسألك اللهم حسن الخاتمة

----------


## miss d!or

اللهم أجعلنا جميعا من الصابرين الصبر الحسن والمحتسبين ورزقنا يالله بفضلك ومنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 


في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه 

وتسلمين عالطرح

----------


## عـروسه

اللهم أجعلنا جميعا من الصابرين الصبر الحسن والمحتسبين ورزقنا يالله بفضلك ومنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## قطوطة النت

الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------

